# radio!!



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

i have a swift escape with a very Doddgie raido/Cd player. can anyone tell me how they have overcome the problems . I am unable to to use it!! did swift sort it out I was told it would be recalled by swift, do I go back to the suppler or is swift going to sort the problem which I understand not just me.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Your contract is with whomever you purchased your motorhome from, they should then take it up with swift, if required.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Hi
Look at the Swifttalk forum. There is a very lengthy train of posts on there.

I had a similar issue with no radio reception. Eventually an external aerial sorted it. 

Mine is a JVC head unit....not much cop, but over the drone of the engine it is OK enough. If I ever change it so it can stay on after the engine is off I might swop it for a better model and better speakers.
Good luck
Julie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

4maddogs said:


> Hi
> Look at the Swifttalk forum. There is a very lengthy train of posts on there.
> 
> I had a similar issue with no radio reception. Eventually an external aerial sorted it.
> ...


The external aerial is the easy route to take. Also the JVC can be made to stay on by a two minute wiring alteration. Again plenty of info on Swift Talk.
Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Our dealer fitted an external aerial to our van before we picked it up. Radio reception is fine. The aerial is fitted to the passenger side A pillar (between windscreen and door), and looks fine.

Gerald


----------

